# Bowhunter's Morning



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It rains all night, then clears off at daybreak.

The creek bottoms below are fogged in and the elk are bugling like crazy.

Git those wet clothes on and go get 'em.










Another out-of-focus scanned pic from the Goob.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this is a great shot Wyo. Well composed, and the texture of the image makes it nicely impressionistic. Makes me feel like I'm there. Well done.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful! Looks like one of movie scene.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice photos, looks like a good day.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pic Goob. Tells a great story, and mood.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks all, it's a scanned pic. The original looks much better.


----------

